# a couple stick designs



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

This is what I did to two sticks to add a little something different to them.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Great idea! I especially like the first one!


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you,so do I.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Both are nice. Good job.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm supposing turquoise bits, embedded or adhered. Care to describe what you did?


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

gdenby,yup crushed turquoise and super glue.Carved out the pattern I wanted using a dremel.Filled the area with crushed turquoise and coated with super glue.I sanded it flush and added fine crushed turquoise leveled it and added more super glue. Sanded again and clear coated.New to this but it seems to work out ok,I like it.I also have some brass grindings from the local hardware store key cutting machine,and will be trying copper grindings this weekend.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very nice pieces. Looking forward to the brass & copper as well. :thumbsu:


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

first little trial with the copper in cedar.Pretty bland stick.Not sanded yet.


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Love the Kokopelli stick! Both are nice... And great ideas for the inlaid stone. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you.


----------

